# Rollers



## kjames (May 7, 2013)

So with the boat on the trailer should the rollers down the center be touching the bottom of the boat or slightly below.


----------



## kjames (Aug 29, 2013)

Nobody has a opinion


----------



## nctlspider (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know... maybe with more info and a pic someone will respond. Mine don't touch except maybe during loading. Once the boats out of the water, the bunks have the weight. Pics and boat info/style are helpful


----------



## kjames (Aug 30, 2013)

Ya ill have to get some pics but the trailer was bought at a garage sale and I have been trying to make it work with the boat


----------



## Clint KY (Sep 4, 2013)

My fiberglass boat sat on rollers, both keel and hull. My Jon sits on carpeted bunks.

For the rollers to be of any use they should support the keel. The assumption (always dangerous) is that you have a aluminum boat with a a real keel. In a Semi-V the keel roller would be up front where the boat has a semblance of a keel and bunks in the rear where the boat bottom is flat(ter). There is one place at the very rear where a keel roller would help to get the boat started onto the trailer. 

But I agree with Spider - pictures or at least information on what kind of hull you have, would make it much easier to get an idea of how to approach this.


----------

